# The Guardsmen



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*Angnatio II*

In this RP you play as a Dark Eldar or a Imperial Guardsman

For two hundred years, Angnatio II, a little known agri planet within the Segmentum Obscurus, has known peace and prosperity the likes of which are completely alien to the rest of the Imperium of Man. That was until alien eyes fell upon their pristine world, finding a fruit ripe for the picking.

Within the span of a single night almost all major resistance was swept aside before the superior tactics of the Dark Eldar, the was capital obliterated from orbit without even a chance to call for aid let alone return fire. With their fighting spirit broken, the people of Angnatio II gave up all hope and begun hiding in the ruins and bunkers. The last remaining resistance is in the city of Vardok. Two thousand PDF, Imperial Guard and Valos Shock troopers are defending the city. 

Survivors of the attack on other places on the planet are trying to get contact with other survivors and get find a working vox-caster and see if there are any other survivors

You are one such Guardsman who enlisted to fight for the planet, or perhaps you are a citizen who has lost his family and wants revenge, whatever your reason for enlisting or whoever you were before you are now a member of a team and you must learn to work together... or you will surely perish in the days to come, as you are hunted by a Dark Eldar kill team.



Rules:
Follow the Heresy Online Rules and Official RP Guidelines



(Read This! Very Important!)

Character Creation:

Time for the fun part or not so fun part…in this game your role will be a member of a Human guerrilla squad, or Dark Eldar kill team. Whether you are new to war or a seasoned vet is of little consequence to your new role.

Now, in the past I’ve seen very good characters, and some very bad characters, so as a limiting factor you will only be allowed a single character from one the following races:

Human- 10 players
Dark Eldar- 5 players

Total number of Players- 15 slots

Everyone who wants could also include a picture of your character, it is not a must, but it would help other people to understand what your character looks like

Now finally for the sheet:

Name:

Age: 

Gender: (Male, Female)

Race: (Human, Dark Eldar)

Physical Description: (Include height, weight, body type/tone, skin color, hair color, eye color, etc… also, the more descriptive, the better, but simplicity has its appeal.)

Previous Profession: (The planet is an Agri world, bear that in mind... and those most likely to have survived the attack won't be Commissars, Priests, Sisters of Battle, and so on.)

Equipment: (Human/Dark Eldar Standard Equipment)


History: (Remember you weren’t all PDF, and you definitely weren’t officers before, you were of little significance, however that is not always what matters.)(Just thought I'd reinforce a previous statement.) (For the Dark Eldar, tell us why you joined the kill team, what do you want to gain on this war, slaves, money or something else)

(The point of role play is to create a history and personality for your character, you do that in game, but remember even a new character has some kind of history, just keep it to yourself unless you want to bring it up in game or not.)(Also, please try to avoid tie-ins with big names and/or events, as this puts me in an awkward position of determining timeline. Thank you.)

A less cluttered version...

Name:
Age:
Gender:
Race:
Physical Description:
Previous Profession:
Equipment:
History:


Accepted Players / Characters / Slot:





I am going to play as Virgil Navare, captain of the Valos shock troops in Vardok.

Name: Virgil Navare
Age: 37
Rank: Captain
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Physical Description: He is a normal man for Valos, powerfully built, with bull-like shoulders and forearms the size of a Grox's thigh. His chest is deep, barrel-shaped and heavily muscled. He has broad, calloused hands, covered in scars and cuts from years of practice and genuine combat with knives, swords and bayonets. 
Previous Profession: Valos Shock Troops
Equipment: Issue M39 Scythe Pattern Lasgun with Rangefinder and Motion Predictor scope, Thracian Pattern Laspistol, Valos Issue Combat Knife and Valos Shock-troops standard clothing (pictured bellow)
History: Virgil was born a typical Valosian. Strong, hardy and healthy, he was a genetically pure human, and so avoided suffocation at birth. Unlike most Valosians, he was born with black-coloured hair and grey eyes. Even larger and more heavily-built than typical Valosians, he shaved his hair into a mohawk early in life and has retained that hair type ever since. He joined the Shock troops early and quickly gained his position in the elite squad "Silent Rifles". Later he was a Captain, sent to the world Angnatio II. Their ship arrived just hours before the attack by the Dark Eldar. The transport ship was blown asunder but manged to send a warning to the Valos shock-troops who quickly fortified themselves in Vardok.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Your first RP is barely beyond its start, surely another one should wait until the first is finished or close to ending. Honestly, spend your time on the first one rather than forcing yourself to divide your attention between two.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Bit of a naff profile but hey.


*Name:* Garrus Tevrin

*Age:* 28

*Gender:* Male

*Race:* Human

*Physical Description:* Garrus is neither overly large or thin, tall nor small. Sporting a thick, wiry beard and shoulder length brown hair he is the image of a typical herder.

*Previous Profession:* A former Grox herder. 

*Equipment:* A battered but serviceable auto-rifle, once belonging to his father. 

*History:* Garrus was born, raised and worked all his life on his family’s Grox ranch, out in the styx of Angnatio II. The Grox herder had an utterly unremarkable life on Angnatio until the coming of the xenos raiders, an only child born into a pious, tradition bound family. His parents died shortly after Garrus came of age leaving him to run the Grox ranch alone. Due to the remoteness of the ranch and the vicious nature of Grox, Garrus is not a social man by nature more at home in the wilds with his herds than in the company of other human beings. This, undoubtedly saved Garrus Tevrin’s life when the Eldar came to Angnatio. 

When the true magnitude of the unfolding events became apparent, Garrus left his home in search of other survivors, armed with nothing but a battered auto-rifle and his unwavering faith in the Divine Emperor. He seems confident of an Imperial victory.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i am interested in this idea, but i also must see your response to what darkreever pointed out. having a character in multiple rps is one thing but being a GM of more than one is a another thing. Why the new one so soon?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Your first RP is barely beyond its start, surely another one should wait until the first is finished or close to ending. Honestly, spend your time on the first one rather than forcing yourself to divide your attention between two.


This RP is just recruiting for now, I am going to finish The Emperors Chosen before doing anything major with this one.


----------

